# International travel



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2016)

How do you parents of players on U S National teams deal with their kids going to far away and maybe unsafe countries? Do you go with?
I have heard of a MLS player was going to sign with a Turkish team and decided not to due to the recent bombing.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 10, 2016)

Really?  All events are heavily chaperoned.  The parents that travel with their kids to international camps or tournaments are beyond overprotective helicopter parents (and I can think of two off hand).  I have seen this slow down a players transition to college life.  Personally I think that the international travel is good for the girls not only for having them get exposed to a different culture and way of thinking but also because it gets them used to traveling like they do in college.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Really?  All events are heavily chaperoned.  The parents that travel with their kids to international camps or tournaments are beyond overprotective helicopter parents (and I can think of two off hand).  I have seen this slow down a players transition to college life.  Personally I think that the international travel is good for the girls not only for having them get exposed to a different culture and way of thinking but also because it gets them used to traveling like they do in college.


I am asking because I don't know, thank you.


----------

